# Need some help with layout



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, 

I bought my first projector October 2007 (Epson Powerlite 720). It is set up in my upstairs game room. My family has been loving it, but the setup is not pretty and we have decided to do the room "right" so to speak. It is an odd shaped room and I do not have many options as to layout. The room currently houses 2 computers on a long table with a love seat in front of it. There is also a chair in the room. There is only 3 seats plus the 2 computer chairs. I do love the setup because my wife and I can be on our computers while watching TV on the projector. 

We have decided to move the computers to another room (office), and just use the game room for movies and kid play area (kids are 4 and 2). So we are about to purchase home theater recliners, maybe 1 row and still use the black leather love seat, or maybe 2 rows and ditch the love seat. I am trying to figure out the best way to layout seating. I currently have the projector firing roughly 18 feet, with smallest picture possible (59 x 103... roughly 118 diagonal). So the seating needs to be at least 12 feet from the screen.... When sitting on the love seat currently (your eyes are about 11 feet from the screen) I feel that I am a little too close. Kids and guests have never complained though. Please see the attached diagrams and let me know your opinions. Oh, I do have an open entry to the room with a floor red blackout material that has tie backs when not in use, also there are two widows on the one wall with Blinds, blackouts and drapes on those. Thanks again. The first pic is the current layout, the 2nd and 3rd are layout options.


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

Also, 

I have not purchased any furniture yet, so if you think no riser and sectional or couchs might be better, also include those opinions. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually, neither layout is ideal..With an off centre layout you are going to have all sorts of problems, particularly with surround sound and acoustic treatments..
Of the two, layout one is probably the best way to have it, but with some modifications..










Moving the screen out from the wall allows you to centre it on the room width..
This will reduce your first row distance slightly, but I think you'll have enough space to move it back a little..
This will then give you even side spacing for the surrounds, as shown on your drawing..for a much improved balance of sound..

You may have to supply just 2 seats at the back, otherwise the third seat will not be very nice soundwise..


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I dunno how much help I can be but if it were me I would look into the idea that keeps the dorrway into room far from the screen, if screen is next to where light can come in that wouldnt be ideal. My Projector is on back wall where you enter room and screen is 24ft from that wall so if a bit of light leaks in its no big deal and evem welcome at times. Good luck!


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

I had a decorator from a furniture store come by today during lunch to look at the space. This is what she recommended. The parameters are:

1) Seat as many people as possible, and look "nice"
2) Still have floor/play area for the the 2 and 4 year olds.

No riser, projector will be shelf mounted on the wall above the sectional. The room is exactly 13'8" wide, so the seating distance from your eyes to the screen will be about 12.5 feet. Please tell me your thoughts.


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

superchad said:


> I dunno how much help I can be but if it were me I would look into the idea that keeps the dorrway into room far from the screen, if screen is next to where light can come in that wouldnt be ideal. My Projector is on back wall where you enter room and screen is 24ft from that wall so if a bit of light leaks in its no big deal and evem welcome at times. Good luck!



Well, we thought about the light leakage issue. Here is the solution. Right now the curtain stops about 99% of the light, but there is a slight aura at the edges. So we are going to sew velcro to the side of the curtain and apply to the wall (you won't be able to see it). This will give a nice tight seal along the curtain edges to control the light.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I kinda like the new long wall idea and how it is laid out, I sit 10ft from my 90in and your having a bigger screen will have a similar result at your distance...probably even better! I would have liked to go larger but I payed close attention to the distance to floor of the screen to allow my large center to fit and a second row of viewers to see entire screen....if it is too low they cant.
I think the latest long wall leyout makes the room look more complete and should be easy to make a really classy space with a feel of breathing room all around....I like it.:clap:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry, but I disagree...
Worst possible layout for sound..for both surround sound and bass..

Your surround speakers are going to be right near the back wall corners ..
You will have very directional rear sounds that won't be realistic or balanced with the front sounds, and with the seating right up against the back wall, you will have very boomy bass resonances..
At best it will be a compromised sound field..

But if it's going to be a family area, and not a HT.. then you will obviously be able to do very little..


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

You can place Bi pole surrounds slightly in front of seating that will work fine, and bass can be wrked on fairly easy. This another example of just doing what you either can or wish to do because there will always be someone who says go for it and others that say dont do it.


----------

